

The Physics of a Light Bulb - antimora
http://www.forbes.com/sites/chadorzel/2015/05/21/the-surprisingly-complicated-physics-of-a-light-bulb/

======
jrapdx3
The article takes on an interesting subject, and starts off informatively,
holding my interest.

Unfortunately, hit a glitch navigating from page 2 to 3. The article's text is
missing on page 3, saying only "undefined". Pretty sure that's a javascript
error. Disappointing, always thought of "Forbes" as a major content producer
who could handle it.

Maybe it goes to show that putting up "fancy" effects isn't really worth the
trouble. I'd much rather just be able to read the article and can easily do
without the "slick" section transitions.

I did like the illustrations/images, they're definitely worth keeping.

~~~
jacquesm
It's only two pages, the last bit should read 'So much for the idea that
learning physics takes away from a sense of wonder at the world…'.

The 'print' version is all on one page.

~~~
Nadya
>The 'print' version is all on one page.

I'll be using this trick more often. Thank you.

------
vixen99
The author writes that "You can see this worked out with a whole bunch of
math, ... this 2005 paper from the American Journal of Physics is very nice'.

A pricey read though at $30 to buy or $4 to rent the article. Never mind, the
seven line abstract is absolutely free.

~~~
semi-extrinsic
Adding insult to injury, that paper isn't even 100% correct, there is a
subsequent comment paper pointing out the errors.

Here [1] is a full-text link to a better paper explaining blackbody radiation
properly.

[1] [http://arxiv.org/abs/1010.5696](http://arxiv.org/abs/1010.5696)

~~~
kwhitefoot
Nice paper, written in a very readable style.

Thanks, one of the best links I have ever seen on HN.

------
simonh
For me on an iPhone 6+ the page continuously reloads due to an error, I can
read about a paragraph between reloads but then have to scroll down again from
the top. I gave up after 4 paragraphs.

